# Little Baby Bunnies



## massie777 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I took in a female bunny two sundays ago from a very unresponsible guy. He had two bunnies and found out one was female when she gave birth. He then decided to put the two bunnies back together again even though he knew they where male and female. O well now I have some really cute babies. They are 4 days old in these pictures and there are 9 of them. They are a mix, the male was dwarf and the female is just a large mixed rabbit. She is brown like a wild bunny and the male was a white spoted. Hope you like the pictures, I will take more as they grow. 






This one is a cutie, I think it is going to be the color of mom




Pig Pile


----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh how cute! Do you have any pictures of the doe?

Just to double check on the timeline, she gave birth while you had her right? Remember that does can become pregnant immediately after giving birth so a lot of people end up with two litters when they mis-sex their rabbits.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow what adorable babies...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

SO CUTE!

Doesone of themhaveharlequin markings?

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 15, 2009)

Soooo cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 15, 2009)

how cute - looks like you have a harlequin in there too...


----------



## massie777 (Dec 16, 2009)

yea i think i do have a harlequin, he is really pretty. yea the mom gave birth 4 days after i took her from her owner, which i am very glad because if she gave birth with her owner they would deff had died. Her first litter died at her owners house because he still had both rabbits together and the male ate the babies which is really sad. i will get some pictures of the mom today and some more of the babies, they are 6 days old today and are growing fast.


----------



## sheandg (Dec 16, 2009)

congrats on the sweet babies they are going to be fun to watch grow. Glad they are in capable safe hands now!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh so cute! What a big litter, too! It's too bad that there had to be two litters before they realized what was going on. I know they'll be in good hands now, though! What happened with the first litter? Are they still with mom?


----------



## massie777 (Dec 16, 2009)

NO the first litter didn't make it, right when she had them she was still in the same cage as the male and i think he ate them. The owner thought maybe the female ate them but she is such a good mom that i dought that. At least her second litter made it.


----------



## massie777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of the babies...they are 6 days old today. 






here are each of the different babies...4 of them are all white

Harlaquin 





White baby-all 4 look the same





Brown





Black spotted





Black and orange spotted- smallest one





Orange spotted-really cute markings


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh that's too bad about the first litter. These guys look good, though!


----------



## wooly_queen (Dec 16, 2009)

O...M...G

SEND THEM ALL OVER HERE! They are so adorable! I have a feeling that these guys are going to be cute as heck when they are older. What lovely colors they are too!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 17, 2009)

o goodness...i am so in love with the broken fawn and the harlequin

do you have pictures of mom?


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 17, 2009)

They are so adorable! I'm in love with the spotted ones and the harli. I can't wait to see picks as they grow up. And I hope you can post pictures of mom! (where's dad, by the way? did he get rescued too?)


----------



## massie777 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea sorry it took me so long but her are some pictures of mom. 

I named her Teala<3















*Here is a picture of dad and mom that the owner had sent me before I took her into the rescue. You can see how small dad is compared to mom.* 






And one of dad





The owner kept dad, he is not coming into my rescue but he looks really cute. How big do you think the babies are going to be seeing the size of mom and dad?


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2009)

Momma bunny is gorgeous! I can't quite tell breeds on them, definitely some kind of mixes. Dad looks like he's got some holland in his background, or nethie, depending on how big he is.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww, the mama is gorgeous! My favorite agouti colored bun yet ;-)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2009)

Aww there so cute


----------



## massie777 (Dec 18, 2009)

yea i think dad is a neitherland and mom is some mix. she is on the large side around 7 pounds and i think dad looks like he is around 4 pounds


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 18, 2009)

all I thought when u posted the pics of mom and dad was...How?? How did such a little guy manage to get such a big girl pregnant...he is a "super bunny" lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 18, 2009)

Aww mom looks bigger than 7 lbs. 

I was thinking lionhead heritage for the dad

And probably around 5-7lbs then for the babies full grown. Hard to say??


----------



## pOker (Dec 19, 2009)

*I WANT ONE!!!!!!! *they are all so adorable..you need to keep them close because i am going to bun-nap one of them-or all of them..muahahaha


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 19, 2009)

Eeek! Too cute! I love the harli and the chestnut agouti:inlove:

I kind of have a thing for agoutis, I've got, like what, 5 lol!

The Mother is a gorgeous bunny!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2009)

Aww they're so cute!  
I love the little broken fawn!!
Curious to see if those whites turn out to be REW's or BEW's.  

Emily


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 20, 2009)

Good on you for taking them in and looking after Mum and her litter 

They are all adorable!

Jo xx


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 22, 2009)

I want the Harlie!!!


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 23, 2009)

They sure are darn cute!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 23, 2009)

Can we see more pics please??? :inlove:

Rue


----------



## massie777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some more pictures. They are 13 days old today. These are picture when they where 11 days old. All their eyes are open and we have found out that all the white ones are red eyes. Which is alright, it will be a little harder to find them homes, not most people like the red eyes but I love them. Mom is doing a wonderful job and I am glad all of them are alive. 
Anyone interested in one let me know...we can try and get one to you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

the broken tris are so pretty


----------



## sbaxter (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the harlie :biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 23, 2009)

They are adorable... I want one.. I wish,


----------



## massie777 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of the babies. They are 18 days old today. They are growing soo fast. They all have their eyes open and are loving life. The love running around and popcorning all over the place. I love them at this age. 

This is the little harlequin. I am not sure yet on the sex's they will not stay still long enough for me to check. 














This is the brown one, looks just like mom, she is the same color. 










The Black and Orange spoted baby- is still the smallest baby in the litter










Orange spotted baby- biggest in the litter- a little chunker














Brown spotted baby






















And last the 4 white babies...they all look the same except one as black specks on the tips of her fur, What color is that called and what will she look like when she gets older? The other three are just pure white and they all have red eyes, was wishing for a blue eyed one. 






Streaching lol


----------



## pOker (Dec 28, 2009)

seriously-are any of these little ones available??

because i really want that first one..


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

Gorgeous! You got a great mix of colours in there


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 28, 2009)

Aw! They are just sooooooo sweet! 

It's probably a good thing I don't live closer, or you'd probably wake up one morning to find them all missing... 

Rue


----------



## massie777 (Dec 28, 2009)

They are actually all looking for homes if anyone is interested. If you are interested you can e-mail me at [email protected] Yea they are soo darn cute, but they grow so fast. I wish they just stayed this age. 

I will keep posting more pictures of them as they get older


----------



## pOker (Dec 29, 2009)

that little harlequinn bun belongs right here with me 

i emailed you Mandy-with the adoption form..

yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## massie777 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok so the Harlequin is taken...i am so happy.


----------



## pOker (Dec 31, 2009)

counting down the days..i wish that my bun could be here right now! 6 weeks more..


----------



## pOker (Dec 31, 2009)

the bunny has been named- so if you feel like talking to the little guy, Mandy--you can now officialy call him GRATIE..


----------



## bunnylove817 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can I have one!? They are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## pOker (Dec 31, 2009)

arent they just adorable?? 

the little harliquin will be ready to come to my house in 6 weeks!! yippeee


----------



## massie777 (Jan 1, 2010)

I love the name, i will deff. start calling him that


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

but i am just assuming that its a boy..lol..if its a girl her name will be Belle..sooo once you sex them-youve gotta name.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

SOOOO CUTE!!

I love baby bunnies


----------



## bearbop (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey nice buns, my favorite would have to be the hariquin colored one, PEace and love the buns


----------



## massie777 (Jan 4, 2010)

New Pictures....They are a little over 3 weeks old now and I love them all to death

This is the little Harlequin that is taken, he is going all the way to newyork

















This is the brown one that looks just like mom- andI think it is a girl











These are a few of the white ones. I sexed them all and I think 3 are female and one is a male.











The little tri colored one. I think it is a boy and it also has a new home which I am so happy about. 











Orange and white one, also a girl






Brown and white, not sure what sex this one is yet











Hope You Like The Pictures


----------



## crystal (Jan 5, 2010)

awwwe they're lovely, I love the last few babies that appear to have moustaches hehe


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 5, 2010)

awww they are sooo cute
any luck fiding any others homes?


----------



## pOker (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## pOker (Jan 5, 2010)

*massie777 wrote: *


> New Pictures....They are a little over 3 weeks old now and I love them all to death
> 
> This is the little Harlequin that is taken, he is going all the way to newyork


i really dont know what to say...such a cutieee pieee....im just completely in love.



i cant thank you enough for letting me take this little(will be big) bunny!!!


----------



## massie777 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah he is such a cutie....we do have a home for the tri colored boy also. Still have 7 babies looking for homes though if anyone is interested


----------



## yngmea (Jan 8, 2010)

awwwwww SOOOOOO friggin CUTEEEEEE


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh wow!! I think they are the cutest at this age. Their fur sticks up everywhere and look at those little ears!!

I think the little brown girl is precious. She has a great little look about her!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like at least one of thw white ones will have color points!


----------



## massie777 (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah it is looking like a lot of the whites are not pure white. They have some grey color on their ears and also grey on their tails. Someone said in another post that if white baby bunnies get cold their fur changes grey in spots.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 8, 2010)

Its also a trait of the himalayan or californian breeds.


----------

